# leo views plesae



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

OK so I posted a pic of this young man on the Lizard pictures section, It was purchased from Hamm and was sold (not in person) as a mack tremper het raptor.
I have posted here as some people have stated that they think the ident is wrong.
What do you think he is ?
As you can see he has a slight re gen (I was made aware of this prior to purchasing)






























thanx

Tony
.
.
.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

That White tail and the intense colouring screams enigma but from what I see of the eyes, they don't.
Thorsten is usually very good at knowing what he's dealing with so I reckon enigma is ruled out. If there is no enigma then it's a very nice looking Leo and I'd be interested to see what he ends up producing down the line.

Not bad for a gamble!


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

I have had a soft spot for her (now him) for a while, his head markings remind me of marble, the colours are getting more intense with each shed. He is putting on weight at a nice rate and may even be able to breed before the end of the year (July ish) The big question then is who to put him with.
Think its more likely that he is saved for next year.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice geckos, good breeding.

Phil


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*Leo's*

A stunning Mac there Tony mate. If your looking at breeding him next year i'd be tempted to put him back on the female you got at same time mate. Opens the pos of some stunning Mac RAPTORS, and maybe if really lucky a SuperRAPTOR:2thumb:


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice leo, loving the lavender highlighted with intense orange
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

wow, he is a stunner :mf_dribble:

i would of agreed with BRO, he does look alot like a enigma, but as it came from that breeder, it proberly is what it was sold as.

my mack raptor does look similar to that boy (not as orange as yours), his parents were blackhole x mack raptor, but you can tell with his tail i think, he isnt enigma









hope you dont mind me putting the pic here.

it will be very intresting to see what pops out from the hatchlings, are you going to pair him with the female you got with him?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would go with Mack APTOR - is that possible?


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*To be Enigma or to not be Enigma?*

_*Hmmmm this is tricky, I still think he looks Enigma with that grey-white tail and very intense markings in contrast to the very pale background, simply screams it, but as Bro said the eyes don't, but then Enigma eye colours seem a world of different between one and another, just look at Steve Sykes examples, no one set of eyes look the same shade, I think he looks Tremper Enigma/Mack Tremper Enigma (I also think Nutty's Mack Aptor is a damn good guess too), his patternation sugests the pressence of those eclipse genes somewhere in the mix. 
I think the pale eyes are very becoming of him, he is a real stunner no doubt about it, pair-wise I agree with Laza Mack Raptor would check all his bases, you simply won't know the rest until you test breed, very exciting stuff for you....... wheres Gazz sure he'll be along soon to offer his insight...which I always enjoy! (have you got any hatchling photos of him, add them if you can, would help lots!)*_


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the seller is pretty spot on with this.
Although a pale tail there is still for me too much patterning for enigma and the eyes are definitely not enigma.
It's clearly come from RAPTOR/APTOR linage from the patterning and colour, and the Mack Gene is keeping the head and patterning nice and pale.

An Absolute stunner :2thumb:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

This is a baby shot of him,










p.s.

He cost me 25 euro :blush:
.
.
.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

tonydavo said:


> This is a baby shot of him,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
25 euro :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: you jammy :censor: i thought he would of been at least 180euro plus 


i could look at him allday :mf_dribble:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Mack aptor maybe he does also look a lot like a reverse stripe broken up or polka dot but i think he has too many dots his eyes are completely normal yes?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino eclipse eye reverse striped. Could be Snow bit to mature to say for sure, 
If snow the eye could be Tinted eye and not Eclipse eye.









Based on the nose of the Adult picture, I'd say the eye trait is Tinted eye, So the leo is very likely a Snow type, 
And the eye has reverted back to normal as it matured. So it's liklely a Talbino snow reverse striped.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

tonydavo said:


> This is a baby shot of him,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That's cos a very nice man used his charms.......:whistling2:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Woweeeee......*



tonydavo said:


> This is a baby shot of him,
> 
> image
> 
> ...



_*25 euros :lol2: wowee a day to def remember then, mind you that hatchling photo... bless him he looks so tiny and skinny, looks like he wouldn't last the week out, don't judge books by covers ay, he's developed into a truly stunning boy (in super condition!), bet it was a shocker though, never could have predicted he'd look the way he does now, tis ace!*_
_*please post him on my then and now thread*_


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Very nice man..........*



Big Red One said:


> That's cos a very nice man used his charms.......:whistling2:


_*Were you that 'Very nice man' then??? 
if you were where's mine???*_ :lol2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

From his baby pic I would say Mack Snow Tremper Albino Reverse Stripe. I like him lots! You got an absolute bargain!!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like i was right about the reverse stripe then but he really is a stunner and for 25 euros an absolute bargain


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

The wee man is still only a youngster (almost 8 months old) so still plenty of colour/pattern changes to come I would think :mf_dribble:

I have to say a little thank you to BRO "THANK YOU" as he sorted out the deal for me, although he did pass comment about me being a tight 
arse for purchasing him with his re,gen tail :whistling2:

All I can say is when you've got an eye for something special you just have to go with it ! (im sure my misses said that about herself when she first started seeing me :whistling2

Thanx for all the comments, I will keep you updated with pics and any future offspring.

As I said in the original post he was sold as a mack tremper het raptor but I do not have any history re, parents.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> From his baby pic I would say Mack Snow Tremper Albino Reverse Stripe. I like him lots! You got an absolute bargain!!


 
Having just looked back on the tread from were he was purchased it does actually say,

"Mack Snow Tremper striped het Raptor"


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

loonymoony said:


> _*Were you that 'Very nice man' then???
> if you were where's mine???*_ :lol2:


Well you told me you weren't after any more.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:



tonydavo said:


> The wee man is still only a youngster (almost 8 months old) so still plenty of colour/pattern changes to come I would think :mf_dribble:
> 
> I have to say a little thank you to BRO "THANK YOU" as he sorted out the deal for me, although he did pass comment about me being a tight
> arse for purchasing him with his re,gen tail :whistling2:
> ...


So tight he squeaks when he walks.......

As for your good lady, well between your wit, charm and model looks she never stood a chance eh?

That's another fiver you owe me........:lol2:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*If we'd known.........*



Big Red One said:


> Well you told me you weren't after any more.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


_*
:lol2:If we'd known they'd turn out like this stunner I'm sure we'd have made room at the Inn :mf_dribble:*_


----------

